# اتقن استخدام وصيانة جهاز الصدمة الكهربية



## نبيل الجبري (8 يناير 2008)

القلب والاشارة القلبية (ECG)​يعتبر القلب من أهم الأعضاء في جسم الانسان وهو عبارة عن عضلة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد الكبيرة تعمل مثل مضخة تضخ الدم في الشرايين ومنه إلى أنحاء الجسم الأخرى كما أنها تستقبل الدم العائد من الأوردة، وشكل القلب كحبة الأجاص المقلوبة يتمركز في الصدر مائلاً قليلاً نحو اليسار ويوجد في القلب أربع حجرات اثنتان علويتان وتدعى الأذينان واثنتان سفليتان وتدعى البطينان وهي ذات جدار سميكة العضلة، كما أن القلب ينبض (60-80 ) نبضة في الدقيقة، والنبضات عبارة عن التقلص والاسترخاء لعضلة القلب ليتم ضخ حوالي (3-5 ) لتر من الدم في الدقيقة الواحدة، وتتغذى عضلة القلب من الأوعية الدموية المحاطة بها وأي انسداد بها يؤدي إلى الموت. يتم تسجيل الفعالية القلبية بما يسمى التخطيط الكهربائي للقلب.وهو عبارة عن تسجيل الاشارات الكهربائية الصادرة عن المراكز العصبية المسيطرة على عضلة القلب والتي تسبب الانقباض والانبساط فتكون اشارة القلب من المركبات التالية: ( P-Q-R-S-T-U -).

تمثل الموجة P: انتشار الفعالية الكهربائية في الأذينين.
- المركبة QRS: تمثل زوال استقطاب البطينين.
- الموجة R: هي أول موجة ايجابية في المركبةQRS.
- الموجة S: هي أول انحراف سلبي يلي الموجة R.
- القطعة ST: تمثل فترة استعادة الاستقطاب.
- الموجة U: تمثل الفترة التي يكون فيها تنبيه البطيني على أشده.
الرجفان البطيني:وهو حالة قلبي طارئة تحدث نتيجة انقباض غير متزامن لعضلة القلب هذه الحركة الغير منتظمة لجدران بطين القلب من الممكن أن تنتج عن انسداد شرياني أو من صدمة كهربائية أو بسبب خلل من كيميائية الجسم ويسبب هذا الانقباض الغير منتظم اهتزازاً بطينياً يظهر على مخطط القلب بشكل دفعات من مركبات سريعة غير سوية وغير منتظمة وهذا يؤدي الى انخفاضالضخ الدموي للنسج العضلية أي الى هبوط ما يسمى الخرج القلبي ومن الممكن أن يؤدي ذلك الى الموت إن لم تتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة بالسرعة الممكنة.العلاج:من الممكن ازالة الرجفان البطيني بتطبيق صدمة كهربائية عالية للقلب تؤدي الى انقباض جميع النسج العضلية في أن واحد ومن الممكن أن تعود النسج الى الحالة الفيزيولوجية الطبيعية ويعود النبض الى وضعه الطبيعي.

إن الجهاز الذي تطبق بواسطته الصدمة القلبية الكهربائية يدعى بجهاز مزيل الرجفان البطيني (القلبي) جهاز الرجفان البطينيتعريف: هو جهاز طبي علاجي صمم لإعطاء صدمة كهر بائية ذات مدة قصيرة و شدة عالية لمريض القلبمراحل تطور جهاز مزيل الرجفان هي :
1. الجهاز ذو التيار المتناوب .
2. الجهاز ذو التيار المستمر (تفريغ مكثفة) .
3. الجهاز ذو التيار المستمر المتزامن .
4. مزيل الرجفان المتزامن مع إشارةECG .

• قديما كان يعرض القلب لتيار كهربائي متردد ذو شدة 6أمبير لمدة تتراوح من 0.25 إلى 1 ثانية ويمكن تكرارها عند عدم استجابة القلب و لكن هذه الطريقة لها بعض المساوئ و هي احتياج المريض لعدة محاولات لتصحيح عمل القلب . 
• حديثاً تم اكتشاف طريقة أخرى وهي الأكثر شيوعاً و تتلخص في شحن مكثفة لفرق جهد عالي لتيار مستمر ثم تفريغ تلك المكثف بسرعة خلال الالكترود لتمر شحنة إلى صدر المريض بحيث يتاح للقلب العودة للنظم الجيبي من جديد و تعتمد كمية الطاقة الكهربائية المراد تفريغها بواسطة الالكترود على وضع مفتاح الطاقة الموجود على واجهة الجهاز وهي في حدود من 100 إلى 400 وات في الثانية والفترة الزمنية للتفريغ هي في حدودة 5ms. و القيمة العظمى لشدة التيار الكهربائي حوالي 20A .أستخدامات جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية:
• تستخدم الصدمة الكهربائية في الحقيقة لعلاج تسرعات القلب (الرفرفة الأذينية, الرجفان الأذيني ) إلى جانب الرجفان البطيني و هو أخطرها على الحياة .حيث الرفرفة الأذينية تحدث نتيجة لحركة دائرية في الإشارة الكهربائية في الأذينة تسبب تقلص الأذينات بسرعة كبيرة جداً وتكون كمية الدم التي تضخها الأذينات قليلة جداً لأن جانباً واحداً منها يتقلص و الآخر يسترخي , وفترة عصيان العقدة الأذينية البطينية تكون طويلة فلا يمر إلا جزء من الإشارات الأذينية إلى البطينات . أما الرجفان الأذيني فهو إما ناتج عن الضخامة الأذينية الناتجة عن آفات الصمامات القلبية التي تمنع انفراغ الأذينات بشكل كاف إلى البطينات، أو الناتجة عن القصور البطيني مع زيادة حجز الدم في الأذينات .أما الرجفان البطيني فهو أخطرها على الحياة مرور دفعات قلبية مسببة تقلص أجزاء صغيرة من العضلة البطينية بينما تسترخي على نحو متساو أجزاء صغيرة أخرى ، بالتالي لا يوجد تقلص متناسق لكامل عضلة القلب في وقت واحد وبالتالي لا يوجد ضخ أو هناك ضخ قليل للدم من البطينات .طريقة استخدام جهاز الصدمة:

1. تدهن الأقطاب بالجيل ذو الناقلية العالية و يتم تنظيف جلد المريض لهدفين: * التقليل من مقاومة الجلد إلى الحدود الدنيا و ذلك لإنقاص الطاقة الضائعة عبر الجلد I2R و رفع نسبة الطاقة المفيدة المفرغة عبر العضلة القلبية **إن الطاقة الضائعةRI 2 هي طاقة حرارية تؤدي زيادتها إلى حروق جلدية.

2. يتم اختيار الطاقة المراد تسليمها لقلب المريض عبر الناخب في واجهة الجهاز.
3. تشغيل مفتاح الشحن .
4. ضغط القطبين على صدر المريض بقوة للحصول على تلامس و توصيل جيد يقلل المقاومة عبر الجلد و كذلك عدم حصول حركة غير مرغوبة لدى رد فعل المريض على الصدمة ، وتحمل أقطاب التفريغ في الأجهزة المستعملة led يشير إلى الضغط المطلوب على صدر المريض .
5. انتظار إشارة عملية انتهاء الشحن .
6. تفريغ الشحنة عن طريق الضغط على مقابض التفريغ الموجودة على الأقطاب (المقابض) ، حيث يتم تفريغ الشحنة عبر الجسم الذي مقاومته بحدود 50 أوم.
ملاحظة :جدير بالذكر أن الصدمة التي تحدثنا عنها حتى الآن هي صدمة خارجية( عبر الصدر) ، و هناك نوع آخر للصدمة داخلية (عبر القلب مباشرة) و التي تتم عند إجراء عمليات القلب ، ويكون الاختلاف الأساسي هو في أقطاب التفريغ الخاصة و لا يكون هناك ضياع في الطاقة في هذه الحالة. وتستخدم طاقة تتراوح بين 9-50 جول. المكونات الأساسية لجهاز الصدمة الكهربائي: يتكون الجهاز من البوردات التالية :
1. بوردECG .2. بورد الشحن و الجهد العالي . 3. بورد التغذية power supply .4. بوردات المعالجة.5. اللوحة الرئيسية.6. بورد الشاشة .7. بورد الطباعة.ومن:1. الكترودين (paddles): مزودة بيد معزولة و مرتفعة عن السطح الناقل حتى لا يحدث صدمة كهربائية لمستخدم الجهاز و كذلك مزودة بمفتاحين للتفريغ والشحن،وثلاث مؤشرات ضوئية تدل على جودة التماس بين الألكترودين وسطح الجلد (ضعيف – وسط – جيد )، بالإضافة إلى وجود زر pediatric paddles يساعد على نزع السطح الصادم للكبار للحصول على سطح أصغر من أجل الاستخدام على الأطفال .2. كبل (ECG) : لاقتباس إشارة القلب.3. مكثف الشحن : وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تأمين الشحنة اللازمة لحدوث الصدمة، سعتها 32 مايكرو فاراد ، الشحن الأعظمي 6000 [V] ، جهد الاستخدام الأعظمي 5200[V] .4. البطارية: وهي من أهم الأجزاء الموجودة في الجهاز ،ويجب أن تكون مشحونة بشكل دائم بحيث عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي تكون جاهزة للاستخدام ومشحونة لأنها إن لم تكن مشحونة فإنها قد تؤدي إلى موت المريض إذا أحتاج للجهاز في ذلك الوقت، وهي عبارة عن ست بطاريات قابلة للشحن كل بطارية تؤمن 2 [V].أزرار التحكم الرئيسية للجهاز:
1. Power: زر تشغيل الجهاز.
2. Selector switch: ناخب الطاقة بالجول، من أجل تعيين الطاقة المطلوبة لشحن المكثف وتتراوح الطاقة بين (9-400) جول ، ويقسم المجال إلى جزأين أحدها للاستخدامات المباشرة على جدار القلب INTERNAL)9-50) جول لأن تطبيق جهد أعلى يؤدي إلى ضرر على القلب ، أما المجال المتبقي هو للاستخدام الخارجي(EXTERNAL) .3. Charge: وهو يستخدم لشحن المكثف.
4. Charge indicator light: مؤشر يشير إلى أن المكثف قد شحن و أنه جاهز للتفريغ ، وهو موجود على الصادم وعلى لوحة التحكم.
5. Discharge: زر يتوضع على paddle يضغط بنفس الوقت مع نظيره في paddle الثاني من أجل تفريغ الشحنة عبر صدر المريض.
6. Sync) Synchronizer) المزامن: من أجل تزامن تفريغ الشحنة مع إشارة ECG و بالتحديد مع قمة العتبة R، حيث تطبق موجة التفريغ بعد اكتشاف الموجةR و في قمتها.
7. Lead: من أجل اختيار الاقتباسات I ،Π ، Ш.8. Alarm: يعطي إنذار صوتي حسب تردد القلب ، ويعطي إنذار في حال تجاوز الحدود المحددة من قبل الطبيب ، ويستخدم هذا الزر من أجل تشغيل و إيقاف هذا الصوت 9. ECG: من أجل معايرة مطال إشارة ECG نسبة ل cm . 10. Freeze: يجمد إشارة ECG على الشاشة.11. Run/Stop: ويستخدم لتشغيل و إيقاف الطابعة.12. Mark: يضع mark الموجود على ورق الطابعة، يبدأ من عنده و يسجل.13. CAL: زر المعايرة يعطي خرج 1v .14. High: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب العليا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.15. Low: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب الدنيا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.16. battery charge indicator light: تعطي ضوء يشير إلى عملية شحن البطارية.17. paddle: يستخدم لاقتباس إشارة ECG عن طريق paddle.18. زري الانتقاء .إنذارات الجهاز: يصدر الجهاز إنذار صوتي حسب تعيير المستخدم لتردد القلب، إن الجهاز معير مسبقا لحدود تردد القلب الدنيا وهي 30 beat/minute و تردد القلب الأعظمي و 150 beat/minute فإذا تجاوز تردد قلب المريض القيمتين الحديتين السابقتين فإنه سوف يصدر انذار صوتي ، و مؤشر الإنذار الصوتي الذي هو شكل الجرس سوف يظهر على الشاشة .الاحتياطات اللازمة عند استعمال جهاز الصدمات القلب الكهربائي :1. يجب عدم استخدام الجهاز في وجود أو بالقرب من تجمعات المياه والسوائل .
2. يجب عدم تفريغ الشحنة الكهربائية الموجودة بالأقطاب و هي ملتصقة ببعضها أو موجهة في الهواء .
3. يجب عدم لمس المريض أو فراش المريض أو أي جهاز موصل بالمريض أثناء تفريغ شحنته .
4. يجب عدم وضع المريض على شرشف ناقل للتيار الكهربائي .
5. يجب عدم وضع الأقطاب فوق الكترودات ناظم الخطى القلبي .قطع الغيار:قطع الغيار هي عبارة عن قطع من الجهاز التي يجب أن تتوفر بشكل دائم لاستبدالها بقطع يمكن أن تعطب فجأة نتيجةً لسوء الاستخدام أو نتيجة لانتهاء عمرها.
1- مكثفة الشحن المستخدمة في الجهاز لها السعة 32μF و الجهد الذي تتحمله هو مابين 5.5KV إلى 6KV و الطاقة العظمى هي 430J من القانون 2 / E=CV2.في الحالات العادية فإن مكثفة الشحن هذه لها عمر محدد، ويكون عمرها هو 20000 صدمة على الأقل .
2- البطارية : يجب أن تكون البطارية دائماً مشحونة و ذلك من أجل الاستخدام في حالة الطوارئ أو في سيارة الإسعاف، يتحقق شحن البطارية عن طريق بقاء الجهاز موصول إلى مأخذ التيار المتناوب لتبقى البطارية مشحونة بشكل كامل، شحن البطارية إلى 90% من سعتها يتحقق خلال (2 إلى 3 ) ساعات حيث يظهر على الشاشة مؤشر يشير إلى ارتفاع فولتية البطارية. إن بقاء البطارية غير مشحونة لفترة تتراوح من (4 إلى 6 ) أشهر فإنه يؤدي ذلك إلى تأذي البطارية و عندها تحتاج إلى تبديل , لذلك يجب إدراجها من ضمن قطع الغيار .مكان توضع الالكتودات على صدر المريض.
تم بعونه تعالى




اخوكم/نبيل الجبري​ 
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يناير 2008)

الاخ نبيل الجبري.

تحية طيبة .

مجهود كبير اعانك الله وتسلم لنا .

بوركت وبالتوفيق .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## SAM_2006 (10 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية 
مجهود رائع و مميز 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tigersking007 (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخ نبيل بجد مجهود جبار وربنا يكافئك عليه


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 يناير 2008)

الأخ العزيز ... نبيل الجبري ... تقديم أكثر من رائع لموضوع في غاية الأهمية ... عاشت أيديك على هذا الجهد المتميز ... مشاركاتك الأخيرة بدأت تغني ملتقى الهندسة الطبية وتزيده تألقاً ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير ... بالتوفيق دائماً ... تحياتــــــــــــــــــــــي

م. حـــــســــــــــــــــنــيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## محمد الواثق (12 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم الاخ الفاضل نبيل ...موضوع مميز وغاية الابداع في التلخيص ؛ زادكم الله علما 

تحياتي . محمدالواثق -روسيا البيضاء


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## glucose (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور مقال قيم


----------



## محمد قهوة (28 أبريل 2008)

المهندس/ نبيل جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزء ياباشا 
والله ما قصر وأعطيك الكثير
و الى الأمام


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (29 أبريل 2008)

شكراا
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bassel hatem (29 أبريل 2008)

ماذا عن الصيانة الوقائية يرجى وضع Checklist
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## متوسط2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم على الاهتمام والمساعدة ونحن في المساعدة عن اي سؤال عن الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## eng umer (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور عالمعلومات المفصلة وجهدك المبذول


----------



## فداء (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله

أبدعت أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (1 أبريل 2012)

​جزاك الله كل خير أخوي نبيل


----------



## عاطف روحان (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

